

Apple's not so subtle political backing - steve918
http://steven.bitsetters.com/2010/03/04/apples-not-so-subtle-political-backing/

======
27182818284
The Obama campaign in 2008 beat out Apple to win marketer of the year. I can't
remember his opponent's symbol. (Do other people remember McCain's symbol (not
slogan) off the top of their heads?)

More than likely the designer knows that fact or is generally aware that more
people recognize Obama's logo. Not really "political backing." After all, Al
Gore is on their board. They don't need to be "subtle" if they want to back
Obama. Jobs even sat down for dinner and discussion with newly elected Obama.

